# Makeup brush holder/case/brush roll help



## LatinaRose (Sep 15, 2008)

Where do you guys keep your makeup brushes?  I keep mine in a cosmetic case right now and its not good.  It takes forever to find the one I want and I don't think getting jostled around in there is good for them. I've caught one or two in the zipper too.

I'd like to keep them in a pyrex container like at MAC but I don't have enough space to keep them out (too many).  Plus I have to drag my makeup around some days so its just not practical.

Should I get a brush roll?  I have the Pro discount so I could get MAC, but if anyone could suggest any others I'd appreciate it.  I just don't have a lot of counter space in my bathroom, so if there's anything other than a brush roll, please let me know!!

Thanks ladies


----------



## dominicana90 (Sep 20, 2008)

I just got the Mac Brush Roll.  It was alot bigger than I thought.  I needed one really bad so I just bought it and all my brushes fit so I'm happpy with it right now.  I have about 30 brushes including a pallet knife if that helps for you!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 20, 2008)

For home I use this: http://specktra.net/f239/post-your-s...holders-92413/
- I only have one and it doesn't hold that many brushes.  I like it because it keeps my brushes within reach, is compact, and it looks nice on my vanity.

For travel I use a brush roll like this: http://specktra.net/f239/i-made-my-o...c-heavy-95850/
- I like to keep my brushes in a roll because I feel it protects them better than tossing them in a makeup bag.  Eventually I want to get the MAC brush roll or something similar though.


----------

